# Where do you buy your tubes in Toronto?



## johnsatrimayer (Oct 14, 2009)

Does everyone order from eurotubes for their tubes? Or does anyone know anyone local in Toronto?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Even when I lived there I ordered from http://thetubestore.com/ -- near Hamilton IIRC. For a real emergency: Steve's. But it had to be _dire_, they have absurd prices and an pitiful selection.


----------



## amphead (Jan 9, 2007)

+1 for www.thetubestore.com 

Jon is a good guy with great prices and service... this is an amp manufacturer's perspective, but if I were buying tubes for myself there is no where else I would go.


----------



## johnsatrimayer (Oct 14, 2009)

i forgot to specify what brnads. basically JJ or TungSol.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I also handle tubes if anyone is interested. I've been shying away from JJ for the last little while because of an unfortunate drop in QC-Don't know what's happening with them but I just get too many going south too soon. Overall, tube quality isn't what it used to be and any drop from an already too-low level isn't acceptable to me.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

L&M should have those Brands My local one has em 

+1 on the tubestore as well

p


----------



## johnsatrimayer (Oct 14, 2009)

L&M has them? everytime i ask they only have groove tubes or sovtek. which L&M has JJ's or TungSol?


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

mississauga ... call to see what they have 
all the stores should have them 

p


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

johnsatrimayer said:


> L&M has them? everytime i ask they only have groove tubes or sovtek. which L&M has JJ's or TungSol?


Depends on how that particular L & M does its ordering!

There are two ways for a store to order tubes. They can order from tube distribution channels but often the same master distributors that supply them with strings, picks, some effects boxes and maybe even some amp or guitar lines will carry one or two brands of tubes, like Sovtek. It can be more convenient to include tubes on a general restocking order for their counter inventory.

There seems to be a difference in how the two channels operate. In the tube distribution world everybody understands about matched pairs and different flavours. Those master distis supplying tubes with their strings and stuff seem to treat tubes the same way. They pay no attention to matching pairs (it requires an investment in equipment, training and labour) and just fill an order from a large stock box as if it were an order for Round Wound RotoSounds!

I've had guys bring me their amps with a new pair of output tubes bought from some music store and the tubes are so badly mismatched I couldn't use them! I had the customer bring them back for a refund and used a matched pair from my tubestore.com stock.

Understand, I don't believe in being too anal about matching for tubes in guitar amp service. A couple of ma difference actually seems to sound BETTER! It gives a nice "swirl" to the note. You have to set a limit, however. If tubes are too badly mismatched what happens is that the load becomes badly shared. One tube loafs while the other tries to flog itself to death.

I usually allow about 4-5 ma. as my limit for mismatch. The pair in my example from a music store differed by over 12 ma! Not only does that much mismatch beg for one tube to die quickly while the other one takes things easy but in the usual push-pull amp circuit that much mismatch allows great steaming gobs of un-cancelled hum in the output stage!

Sometimes a music store can be quick and convenient but you should make sure there are some kind of matching numbers or colour dots on the tubes/package. 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I order most of my tubes current production and some NOS from the tubestore. The more rare NOS tubes I'll order from KCA http://www.kcanostubes.com/content/


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

+1 on thetubestore.com

Shipping was quick for me, and they have a great selection.


----------

